# bristleworm/fireworm... what should I do?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

While I was staring at my tank, I noticed this ugly looking worm coming out the sand near back base rock..

the quick google search tells me that it's bristle or fire worm. it is at least 3 inches.. on the net and other forums, some say it's good CUC, some says it's nasty.. 

what should I do?? should I set up the trap?? 
I have a plan to add wheeler's goby and candycane shrimp and I'm afraid if this worm will eat/harm them. I'm also worried about corals too.. once again some said they will never touch the coral, others say " take it out asap"


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I know, it is fine. Just watch where your hands go during maintenance.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a big fan of either so if I can catch it, I usually flush it. I personally don't need a CUC that sticks my fingertips with itchy, irritating spines.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! I tried to catch it with a tweezer but as soon as the tweezer gets near it, it disappears to the sand.. I hope it's not gonna touch my coral.. one thing for sure now, I'm not gonna stir sand with my bare hand lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Do nothing, enjoy your tank!*

I have them in my tank, without any issues. they aren't the nicest looking thing that's for sure but they serve a purpose for cleaning up detris etc. and remember they are part of what's in a natural reef. I say leave them be.


----------

